# Karausche angeln?



## Ele1314 (16. März 2017)

Ich habe mal eine ganz blöde, vielleicht doch nicht si blöde, Frage. Ich habe zwar immer öfters gehört, dass die Karausche nicht mehr geangelt werden darf. Eindeutige Artikel darüber habe ich leider nicht gefunden. Ich weiß, dass der Bestand zurück gegangen ist und die Karausche in Hesse nund Berlin ganzjährig geschützt ist. In Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt sieht das wohl wieder anders aus. 

Darf die Karausche in den anderen Regionen, wo normale Schonzeiten gelten, geangelt werden oder sollten wir das in ganz Deutschland erstmal ruhen lassen, damit sich der Bestand erholen kann? 

 #t


----------



## Andal (16. März 2017)

*AW: Karausche angeln?*

Das ist doch ganz einfach. Man werfe einen Blick in die jeweiligen Verordnungen, wie Fischereigesetze, Ausführungsbestimmungen der Bundesländer u.s.w. und stelle fest, ob es Artenschonzeiten, oder ganzjährige Fangverbote gibt. Wenn nichts verboten, oder beschränkt ist, darfst du, sofern du noch welche findest. In manchen Gegenden Deutschlands leider ein mittlerweile sinnloses Unterfangen sie zu suchen.


----------



## nostradamus (16. März 2017)

*AW: Karausche angeln?*

Hi,
beachte auch, dass die reine Karausche kaum noch in unseren Gewässern vorkommt. In den meisten Fällen wird man Giebel antreffen und dürfen gefangen werden.

Gruß
MArio


----------



## dieConny (20. März 2017)

*AW: Karausche angeln?*

Wo die gesetzlich geregelten Schonzeiten sind, darfst du die Karausche dann angeln, wenn es keine Schonzeit ist  
Aber ich muss da nostradamus zustimmen. Die Karausche kommt schon so selten vor, dass es öfters eher der Giebel ist, der an den Haken geht. Wenn du einen giebel angelst, erkennst du ihn an der Körperfäbung. Die Färbung ist grau-silbrig. Die Karausche hingegen ist goldfarben.


----------



## Andal (20. März 2017)

*AW: Karausche angeln?*

Die Färbung ist wohl das denkbar ungenaueste Mittel zur Artbestimmung überhaupt. Schau dir die Rückenflossen an, das ist wesentlich aussagekräftiger, wenn du die Karausche vom Giebel unterscheiden möchtest.


----------



## nostradamus (20. März 2017)

*AW: Karausche angeln?*

... oder die färbung des bauchfells! Blöd ist nur, dass sie danach nicht mehr schwimmen kann....


----------



## Sneep (20. März 2017)

*AW: Karausche angeln?*

Hallo,

vom Prinzip her, sind beide Arten ziemlich einfach und sicher zu bestimmen und zu unterscheiden.
Es gibt aber häufig Mischformen und Hybriden. 
Das mit Abstand sicherste Merkmal ist die Rückenflosse. 
Beim Giebel ist die exakt wie beim Karpfen.
Das heißt, der erste Strahl der Rückenflosse ist stark verhärtet und am hinteren Rand gezackt. Insgesamt ist die Rückenflosse eingeschnitten.

Im Gegensatz dazu ist die Rückenflosse der Karausche nach oben aus-gewölbt. Der 1. Strahl ist auch verdickt, bildet aber keinen solch markanten Dorn. Die gesamte Flosse erscheint daher weicher.
Der schwarze Punkt auf der Schwanzwurzel der Karausche, taugt als Erkennungsmerkmal nur sehr begrenzt. Nicht jede Karauschenpopulation hat ihn und wenn, haben ihn nur die jungen Tiere.


----------



## bootszander (21. März 2017)

*AW: Karausche angeln?*

Da war doch noch was mit den seitenlinienschuppen zählen?
Aber mit überschneidungen? Na, egal bei mir wandern eh beide immer wieder zurück ins element. 
Nur in ungarn und noch weiter die donau abwärts sind sie sehr begehrt. Da angeln manche nur auf diese mit der stippe. Warum habe ich aber nie verstanden.


----------



## Frame (22. März 2017)

*AW: Karausche angeln?*



bootszander schrieb:


> Da angeln manche nur auf diese mit der stippe. Warum habe ich aber nie verstanden.



Räuchere die Karauschen mal wenn sie so um 1,5-3,5 pfd rum haben.
(Und aus nem sauberen Wasser kommen wo es auch genug gibt.)
Schweres Gerät brauch man auch nicht, guter Spassfaktor.
Nette Abwechlung beim Nachtangeln neben der Aalrute z. B..

Serviere sie dann zusammen mit gräucherten Aalen usw.
Reicht das als Begründung?|rolleyes


----------

